# Forum Problems



## Bal (Aug 3, 2004)

I am having problems connecting to the TT Forum and Off Topic and have done for a week now. I get "timed out operation" and fatal error messages on the screen. "Tranferring data from the TT Forum" and "connecting to the TT Forum" at the bottom of my screen just goes on for ages without any success. Does anyone know why i cant access parts of the forum?

I can access all other websites/forums without any problem

I end up having to shutdown disconnecting the mains for 30mins before i manage access

Help?


----------



## MonTheFish (Jul 6, 2005)

install firefox and see if that fixes it. although I cant see why a power off for 30 mins would fix anything software related.


----------



## Bal (Aug 3, 2004)

I am already using Firefox, have been since January. This is the only website that is slow to load up and then denies me access.....


----------



## Jae (May 6, 2002)

if you have to reboot your pc, its something to do with the PC, not the web pages.

Ive checked using Firefox, and no problems at all.

Regards

Jae


----------



## Bal (Aug 3, 2004)

ok thanks for checking for me - i appreciate your time in doing so!

Bal


----------

